#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  What are the creative ways of marketing a service?

## Bhavya

If you just started your new service business, you know exactly how hard is it to get the word out for your service. You could be offering the best service in the world.but if you don't market it properly, you may lose the money that you have invested in your business. So, do you guys know what are the creative ways of marketing a service?

----------

